# Denon 3312CI & Sonos ZP80



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I need some help with the setup of my receiver and a Sonos ZP80 if possible.

I have 2 zones I wish to listen to Sonos in: the Main zone (family room) and the (Patio) Zone 2. I have had the ZP80 setup in the family room for a while via a Coax digital cable and things have been great. I got some Def Tech AM6500 speakers for fathers day and got the installed on the patio. I installed a Speaker Craft volume control for the patio speakers. 
I have had the ZP80 setup as digital out for the family room and changed it to PCM analog on suggestion for Zone 2. Only problem is now I can barely hear any sound out of the family room speakers. 
So the question is: can I have the family room setup as digital and the patio setup as analog or is the not possible?

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do not have a great amount of time spent using the ZP80 so when time permits I will research this a bit more. I see no reason why you could not connect it as you propose, but can not say so definitively. Hopefully, in the meantime someone more familiar with it will chime in.
Cheers,
J


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for the consideration. If it helps, the ZP80 is the 1st gen and now it is the ZP90.


----------

